# Hello all, new skiff owner. Skimmer Skiff 16



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all

Picked up my new skimmer skiff 16 the other week after waiting only a month for it to be built (some people dropped out of the build line so I got mine earlier!)

I bought the boat without the engine which I sourced from online outboards. 

I live just north of the FL keys in a small town on the coast. Originally from England but been living here for about 5 years. 

Marine engineer and Naval architect by profession and have worked in most marine industries from oil and gas to owners rep for middle eastern royalty on new build yachts. 

looking forward to getting my skiff on the water this weekend!


----------



## Passingas (Feb 19, 2020)

Great looking skiff. Nice choice on colors. Hit the water and enjoy


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Good skiff porn. Now slime it up!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Look forward to hearing some fish reports as it's christened.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks all. This was this morning. Little choppy going out but very rough on the way back. Little snapper honey hole bear Elliot Key


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yumm. What time are you firing up the grill?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Tomorrow afternoon bud. Bring some beers 


Zika said:


> Yumm. What time are you firing up the grill?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gladly if I weren't 9 hours away.


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Nic! Great Florida colors... and fish !


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice ride. And catch


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Found a great spot today about 20 mins from the house. Hooked into a huge cuda that almost snapped the rod and lost a couple of snapper to the tax men, just reeled in heads


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Cudas are Hell on everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice skiff! Welcome!


----------

